# Compost pile (maggots invasion )



## purplephazes (May 12, 2009)

Hello everyone I have made a mistake with my compost heap   i have added some fish last week it was only about 500grams  ..i also added cow ****,  and chicken ****   and the chicken poo attracted flies straight away ..man that stuff stinks !! yet i am a bit wooried as to wheather or not these maggots are going to cause any long term problems ..can you help ?  I have turned the pile to today  the pile is currently 1M sq (approx ) and there are 70-100 maggots in the pile (approx ).. i also have a strong ammonia type smell to the hot heap i have added some water to cool it down   but i am unsure how to eliminate the strong ammonia stench !! thanks guys "n" gals for any solutions on hand ! peace ! take care !!   oh and i have it covered with a tarpoulin and YES i have learnt a valuable lesson LOL !


----------



## umbra (May 12, 2009)

I always add efficient microorganisms (EM) when I add anything to my compost pile.


----------



## purplephazes (May 12, 2009)

umbra said:
			
		

> I always add efficient microorganisms (EM) when I add anything to my compost pile.


Thanks for the reply umbra ! i was led to believe that the micro's are a natural occurance ?? i add all of my kitchen scraps eg. potatoe , carrot , cabbage, cucumber, lawn clippings , bread, cauliflower, egg shells, corn husks ect.. and in the early stages i added 150 ish red wriggler worms which have all had sexual encounters now and they seem to be at the bottom off the pile avioding the heat i guess ! yet i have noticed as it cools down they forridge back toward the middle of the pile for snacks ! yet i am unsure if the micro's are there or not ! can you offer any more info on this ? thanks ! peace ! oh and the maggot problem as well ?


----------



## Cannabiscotti (May 13, 2009)

i was under the impression that meat will spoil and create bad microbes -- any one else hear this? microbes are a natural occurance, i'm thinking umbra was talking about kickstarting the compost pile--


----------



## purplephazes (May 13, 2009)

Cannabiscotti said:
			
		

> i was under the impression that meat will spoil and create bad microbes -- any one else hear this? microbes are a natural occurance, i'm thinking umbra was talking about kickstarting the compost pile--


yeah thats right cannabiscotti good thing i did'nt put any meat on the pile   ! have you ever heard of people throwing fish... and fish scraps in the hole   and growing on top of it ..it works a treat ! :hubba:  !  it does wonders for the root system and also provides essential nutes for the flowering cycle !! seriously ! take care ! my issue is in regard to maggots causing any long term problems ! but i guess if people eat em they should'nt be a problem ! LOL cheers for the natural microbe tip . take care ! peace !


----------



## NYC_Diesel x Jack_Herer (May 13, 2009)

Wouldn't wetting the pile just encourage more bacterial life?


----------



## purplephazes (May 13, 2009)

NYC_Diesel x Jack_Herer said:
			
		

> Wouldn't wetting the pile just encourage more bacterial life?


hi there NYC that sounds like a good theory :confused2: ! it was way to hot 150 farenheit type thing .. 65 celcius ? and when i lifted the cover off it the maggots done the:bolt:  ..so i added water to cool it down and turned it over :farm: ! and the maggots were doing there best to run for the hills :hubba: ! there is a few black compost beetles in there as well  so thats a good sign i guess ! i am also thinking the nitrogen levels must be pretty high as well for the temps to be so high ( its all guess work 1st time at preparing for an organic grow ) have one of these :bong1: all the same ! peace !


----------



## umbra (May 13, 2009)

In nature, there are good microorganisms and bad. Those that are beneficial and those that are not. By adding the right ones, not only does it help breakdown the rotting organic matter, it eliminates all the odors. I tried to post info EM, on but I've posted it before and it won't let me post it again.

try hxxp://www.agriton.nl/higa.html


----------



## purplephazes (May 13, 2009)

this is exactly what i've been looking for thx umbra !.. However, we do know that heavy applications of organic materials, such as seaweed, fish meal, and chitin from crushed crab shells, not only helps to balance the micronutrient content of a soil but also increases the population of beneficial antibiotic-producing actinomycetes. This changes the soil to a disease-suppressive condition within a relatively short period...Microorganisms are utilized in agriculture for various purposes; as important components of organic amendments and composts, as legume inoculants for biological nitrogen fixation as a means of suppressing insects and plant diseases to Improve crop quality and yields,..The diversity of the total soil microflora depends on the nature of the soil environment and those factors which affect the growth and activity of each individual organism including temperature, light, aeration, nutrients, organic matter, pH and water..Once the "new" microflora is established and stabilized, the desired effects will continue indefinitely and no further applications are necessary unless organic amendments cease to be applied, or the soil is subjected to severe drought or flooding..finally  These microorganisms can be grown to high populations in a medium consisting of rice bran, oil cake and fish meal and then applied to soil along with well-cured compost that also has a large stable population of beneficial microorganisms, especially facultative anaerobic bacteria. A soil can be readily transformed into a zymogenic/synthetic soil with disease-suppressive potential if mixed cultures of effective microorganisms with the ability to transmit these properties are applied to that soil !..i need to uncover my heap to allow more light umbra ! my dog just loves diggin it up and rolling in it ! thats why i;ve had it covered all the time LOL ! thx and take care !


----------



## JohninWI (May 16, 2009)

Normally when something stinks in the heap it's because the pile has gone "anaerobic".  A healthy pile needs plenty of air--it helps to balance the moisture and keep aerobic bacteria going.  If it's stinky, you need to turn it over to "fluff" up the pile.  A pitch fork is great for this--kind of scoop up the material and shake it loose while you're turning the pile and moving it into another bin.  Then layer this material with something dry (with a lot of carbon).  Ie, layer the working compost with maybe some straw, dry leaves, corn stalks, whatever.


----------

